# lap systems



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i would like to know how it works.
i been to races and i see the cars starting on the back side of track or
6 or 10feet from the wire loop.
would this not give the computer a time that no car can match.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

For qualifying, we use (w/ the AUTOSCORE Program) the Stagger setting (Which is IFMAR) - and we'll start on the back straight - Each car is on his own clock and not racing each other in qualifying, and their time STARTS when they cross the scoring loop.

In the mains - we do STRAIGHT UP Starts, still on the back straight away, and the cars will show a LOW Lap time for lap one


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

*A delay setting can also be programed into the computer. You set a minimum lap time and anyone runs a quicker time, it doesn't count the lap!!

For example, the carpet oval I race at the fastest cars run around 5.5 second laps, so the race director sets a minimum lap time of 5 seconds so any lap quicker is not counted.*


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

oh ok is that the same for all system softwear?


----------



## KnR-Racing99 (Nov 6, 2009)

edward 2 said:


> oh ok is that the same for all system softwear?


That I can't answer but I have seen it in a lot of the programs.


----------



## sandpitrcracing (Apr 15, 2011)

edward 2 said:


> oh ok is that the same for all system softwear?


It has to be the same in all of the software packages that we have tried, we have 2 infrared systems and the Ambrc scoring system and we have tried several software packages over the years like laps free, iridium. rc scoring pro trying to find the best. Laps Free is one of the better software packages for minimal cost, we did not care for iriduim. RC scoring seems to be the one everyone prefers with amb system, we purchased the software this year and really like it but it was not cheap. We personally liked the infrared systems less issues with bleed over from the car being to close to finish line but could not get racers to come out, they did not want to purchase another type of transponder, so we purchased the amb system. 

Hope this was helpful.


----------

